#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  How to Prepare for JEE Mains 2018 Exams

## jaivinder

As we know every want to crack entrance exams. If you are really serious about upcoming entrance exam of JEE Main. Follow these tips to scoring well in JEE Main.

Make a good study plan before 6 months of examination. 

It's very important to study everyday and make important notes for preparation.

Candidate should know about exam pattern. Understand the syllabus and exam pattern.

Always study with good books and discuss with you friends or classmates in any confusion about topic.

Previous year question papers are also important download them from internet and start to solve.

NCERT books are the best for preparation it can help you to easily score good marks in Jee Main 2018

Find your weakest point and make them strong. Do not take stress keep yourself  happy and healthy every time.

I hope this points are enough to prepare well. Keep learning.





  Similar Threads: JEE Main 2018- Sure Shot Mantras to prepare for the Exam! JEE Mains 2018 Admit Card Eligibility to Take JEE Main 2018 Exams How to Prepare for JEE Mains & JEE Advanced - 2015

----------

